# All new Fifteen52 Formula TR's in 16x8 and 16x9



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Fifteen52 is proud to release the new cast Formula TR's in 16x8 and 16x9 in silver or carbon grey.

We will have almost any bolt pattern and size available and even blank wheels for custom bolt patterns and fitment.

16x8 are $259.52 each and 16x9 are $269.52 each

We also have blank wheels for custom bolt patterns, offset, color, etc 

pm or email with any questions or to order
[email protected]een52.com

More pics to follow as we get more mounted pics.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Replied to all and orders shipping out.

Get in on the best prices of the year.

PM or email me all weekend long for inventory questions and shipping quotes.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Hurry only a couple more days to go in the black Friday sale
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We got another container in stock since some sizes had sold out already. PM or email me for stock status and I would love to see some installed pics. So far this is the only pic


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

A custom set of cast 16x9 Formula TRs


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Formula TRs on an E30 Touring


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email me for the best deal and to check stock.
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------

